
150m Hop of SpaceX Starship Prototype [Live Stream, T-10min] - FrojoS
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fblo3vzsOo4
======
FrojoS
Better quality currently here
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g8CSgRpPT0o](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g8CSgRpPT0o)

